#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  Welk mix-programma?

## DJMysterie

Hallo collega's

Normaal gesproken mix ik alleen live en record ik dus niks. Nu wil ik thuis alvast wat gaan mixen zodat dat al klaar is tijdens een show. Ik heb zelf Goldwave gedownload, werkt wel aardig, maar is wel erg basic.
Wat voor programma gebruiken jullie thuis om te mixen? (je moet ook kunnen recorden!!)

----------


## dds

wij gebruiken thuis om mixjes op te neme --&gt;atomix: virtual dj.
lkkr programma. Ook prima voor onderweg! (niet automatisch late overmixe, dat is natuurlijk geen kunst.) succes

----------


## Drive inn tnt

http://www.aboutdj.nl/content/view/10/7/

Audacity dus!

----------


## laserguy

Hmm, Audacity is handig voor bewerk-werk maar ik heb het toch al een paar keer vast weten lopen.

----------


## DJMysterie

Ah, ok
En CuBase? Iemand bekent mee? Heb daar ook wel positieve verhalen over gehoord.

----------


## Ibvee

Ik weet niet wat jij wilt, maar als je gewoon even wat mixjes voor wilt draaien voor een show (dj werk dus?), dan zal dat vast wel kunnen met CuBase, maar dat is er niet echt voor bedoelt, cubase richt zich op het maken van de muziek die jij mixed in dat geval. Als ik jou was zou ik gaan voor cool edit 2.0 of later (op dit moment is dat adobe audition, wat ik overigens niet ken, ik hoop dat ze het ongeveer hetzelfde als cool edit hebben gelaten), hiermee kan je in de multitracker perfect nummertjes achter elkaar zetten, en in elkaar laten overgaan. Ook is het heerlijk om even simpel een stereo signaal op te nemen, en vooral lekker om het daarna ook nog te bewerken.

----------


## showband

Nog makkelijker is het om gewoon een CD met een mix te kopen. Ben je nog sneller klaar voor de show. [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## DJMysterie

De bedoeling van het programma is remixen van tracks zodat ik die voor de show al klaar heb. Maar volgens mij kan ik hier wel wat mee, bedankt!

----------


## Karst

Werk zelf al een hele tijd met Atomix: Virtual DJ. (Al m'n CD's rip ik... scheelt int vervoer). Vooral makkelijk omdat je het kunt aansturen met Time-coded Vinyl of CD's. Werk je al met CD spelers, dan kun je op de site van Virtual DJ, een Time-Coded MP3 downloaden. Branden op een cd'tje en draaien met je eigen gear. Wat ik je met dit programma wel wil aanraden is het gebruik van een ander opname programma, of desnoods, het lijntje van je Mixer. Heb je wel CD's, maar geen MP3tjes, dan kun je volgens mij het beste werken met Traktor DJ. Je kunt met dit programma zelfs twee nummers van 1 CD tegelijkertijd draaien! Alletwee de programma's kunnen een 5.1 surround kaart aansturen, zodat je het ene deck op je Rear hoort, en het andere op je Front. Succes ermee in ieder geval!

----------


## Halo

cubase nuendo, protools of wavelab met een hele zooi plugins downlooien (wel makkelijk te downloaden maar wel de minste van de 3

----------


## Toulcit

wat je ook ken doen is Soundforge en Acid gebruiken van Sony , lekker makkelijk en ideaal voor het mixen.
En in soundforge kan je genoeg editen , Cubase is dan al snel gecompliceerd.
En ik denk als DJ dat je dat neit gauw wilt hebben maar gewoon snel een mixie maken.
Wil je toch de producer kant op , dan kan je met Soundforge best ver komen.
En als je veel cash hebt ga dan voor protools of cubase of logic.

----------


## syco

als je wilt knippen en plakken en al die troep zou ik acoustica of cool edit pro  gebruiken  maar om nummers inelkaar te mixen gebruik ik BPM studio , Traktor

----------

